# refrigerator (refrigerador, nevera, frigorífico)



## franchute

Refrigerador, nevera, frigorífico.

¿En qué países se utiliza más una que la otra? Yo siempre he utilizado nevera. 
¿Cuál es la más "universal" o estándar?.


----------



## franmadrid

En España también nevera


----------



## gisele73

En Perú y México decimos refrigerador o refrigeradora

A veces incluso en el Perú decimos "frigider" (una marca de refrigeradores)...o también decimos simplemente "la refri".

Y al congelador, ¿cómo se le dice en otros países?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En México es común "el refrigerador/el refri" y "el congelador"
Me temo que en España es la nevera lo más común. En el resto de América Latina no lo sé...
Saludos


----------



## Cecivit

En Argentina, la más común: heladera


----------



## franchute

En colombia, como dije, se dice nevera. Pero, en las etiquetas de productos se lee normalmente refrigerador, por lo de refrigerar.  También decimos congelador.


----------



## gisele73

Cecivit said:
			
		

> En Argentina, la más común: heladera


 
¿Heladera le dicen al refrigerador o al congelador?


----------



## Cecivit

Heladera al refrigerador, y congelador al congelador.
Pero pueden ser con congelador o con freezer.


----------



## Soy Yo

Igual en el pasado "frigidaire" se usaba en inglés en Estados Unidos para indicar "refrigerator"... "Frigidaire" era una marca de heladera. 

También, "el deep freeze" para el congelador puesto que "Deep Freeze" era marca de _freezer_.  Otra


----------



## gisele73

Cecivit said:
			
		

> Heladera al refrigerador, y congelador al congelador.
> Pero pueden ser con congelador o con freezer.


 
Se me olvidó decir, nosotros también le decimos "freezer" al congelador, a decir verdad creo que por lo general yo le digo freezer


----------



## gian_eagle

eso! heladera es "freezer".


----------



## lauranazario

En Puerto Rico:
refrigerator = *nevera*
frigorífico = *cold-storage warehouse*

Saludos,
LN


----------



## gian_eagle

bien técnico es ese término no?

me refiero a *cold-storage warehouse.*


----------



## lauranazario

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> bien técnico es ese término no?
> me refiero a *cold-storage warehouse.*


Correcto.. en Puerto Rico, _nadie_ tiene un "frigorífico" en su casa (tenemos 'neveras')... acá reservamos la palabra "frigorífico" para denotar un almacén donde se guardan víveres (u otros artículos de consumo) a bajas temperaturas.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Cecilio

Hola,

En España tenemos "neveras" en casa (en inglés "fridge"), generalmente con un "congelador" (en inglés "freezer"). La palabra "frigorífico" se utiliza más para hablar de tiendas o supermercados. Cuando se trata de un lugar amplio destinado a almacenar muchos alimentos en temperaturas bajas, decimos generalmente "cámara frigorífica".


----------



## gian_eagle

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> En España tenemos "neveras" en casa (en inglés "fridge"), generalmente con un "congelador" (en inglés "freezer"). La palabra "frigorífico" se utiliza más para hablar de tiendas o supermercados. Cuando se trata de un lugar amplio destinado a almacenar muchos alimentos en temperaturas bajas, decimos generalmente "cámara frigorífica".


 
En Perú, es similar, solo que la denominamos "refrigeradoras". Estas incluyen tanto la parte del refrigerador en sí para conservar las comida y en la parte superior, es el freezer.


----------



## VanSant

Hola a todos!

Si al "refrigerator" le dicen nevera, entonces ¿cómo se traduce "to refrigerate"? Yo digo refrigerar.

Pura curiosidad...

Gracias


----------



## godelcah

En México, refrigerador y congelador. No usamos los términos en inglés.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

gian_eagle said:


> eso! heladera es "freezer".


¡Cuidado!

*heladera =** refrigerador

freezer = congelador*


----------



## Profe Rosing

What is the most common way to say _refrigerator_ and how is one most commonly referred to in Mexico, please?


----------



## lalornelas

"Refrigerador" is the most usual. We often use "refri" in a colloquial context...


----------



## vocabulum

Absolutamente de acuerdo: *el refri* es lo más común en México, D.F.
Saludos,
V.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

I concur with both, "el refri" fits.

Saludos.


----------



## Profe Rosing

Thanks so much.

Steve


----------



## nangueyra

Hola

Por acá decimos heladera, que puede venir con congelador/refrigerador o con freezer. El refrigerador/congelador es sólo para hacer cubitos de hielo ya que está a unos pocos grados bajo cero y el freezer es el que usamos para conservar alimentos por meses y su temperatura es de unos 20° C bajo cero.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

nangueyra said:


> Hola
> 
> Por acá decimos heladera, que puede venir con congelador/refrigerador o con freezer. El refrigerador/congelador es sólo para hacer cubitos de hielo ya que está a unos pocos grados bajo cero y el freezer es el que usamos para conservar alimentos por meses y su temperatura es de unos 20° C bajo cero.
> 
> Saludos


El término _*heladera*_ en Argentina procede del tiempo en que aún no existían los actuales equipos (o no todas las casas disponían de uno por su relativo alto precio), sino que solamente muebles forrados con zinc para albergar las barras de _*hielo*_ que se adquirían diariamente de un repartidor y que requerían periódicamente la extracción del agua derretida que se acumulaba en una bandeja inferior. Hasta mediados del siglo pasado muchas familias usaban aún este tipo de _*heladera*_.

Posteriormente se divulgó también el uso de _*frigidaire*_ en razón de la marca de mayor penetración en el mercado, así como _gilette_ se usa para hojas de afeitar.


----------



## jadedhero

although do not call it la refrigeradora. Because they will correct you


----------



## Dangermoose

Hi

I would like to know if there is any difference between these words and which are most common in different countries.

I know in Mexico refrigerador (or just refri) is most commonly used, and I suspect frigorífico is a technical term that is not used as a casual term for household refrigerators.

Are they completely interchangeable or are there subtle differences? Would they all be understood everywhere?


----------



## GinevraD

En Argentina usan heladera. Se los he oído muchas veces. Siempre me parece que hablan del congelador porque es ahí donde se guardan los helados.
Es decir, le dicen heladera a lo que en otros países llaman_ refrigerador_ o _refrigeradora_.


----------



## Asilt

En España, lo más normal es usar nevera. But i think all of them would be understood anywhere.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Coincido con Asilt (por lo menos en mi zona).


----------



## cornejo

Hello.

I have translated "refrigerator" into Spanish. There are three translations: "refrigerador m", "frigorífico m" and "nevera f". What is the difference between them?

refrigerador http://dle.rae.es/?id=VfbMNmn
frigorífico http://dle.rae.es/?id=IURdQ8m
nevera http://dle.rae.es/?id=QTHQX6V

"frigorífico" can also be a car, right (only as an adjective)?
http://www.randonimplementos.com.br/uploads/Semirreboque-Frigorífico-Paleteiro_03.jpg

"nevera" can also be a portable one: http://media.neverasportatiles.es/m.../e/nevera-portatil-waeco-tc-35-fl-abierta.jpg

Here is my hypothesis: In Spain the formal expression is "frigorífico m", colloquial "nevera f". Where do they use the "refrigerador m" then?

Thank you.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

The usual expression is "refrigerador". At least, around here; at the other side of the Andes it seems to be "nevera".


----------



## Elixabete

In Spain we use "frigo" or "frigorífico", "nevera " is common too, maybe a bit more old- fashioned or certainly,  if you mean the portable thing. We don't use refrigerador.You can use "frigorífico" as an adjective too like in "camión frigorífico" ( refrigerated lorry)


----------



## Analau Argentina

En la Argentina el "refrigerador" o la "nevera" es la "heladera".


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Já, parece que me confundí. Mil perdones.


----------



## Mr.Dent

In Uruguay 'heladera' means refrigerator, and a 'frigorífico' refers to a walk-in freezer. But I have heard Mexicans use 'frigorífico' to mean refrigerator. Clearly the usage is regional.


----------



## juicybone

¿Qué opinan de otros países latinoamericanos?


----------



## gamboler

En España no se usan "heladera" ni "refrigerador", aunque se entenderían los términos, pero nos daríamos cuenta de que quien habla es latinoamericano.
En los años 1940-1960, cuando no eran eléctricas sino de hielo, se usaba exclusivamente la palabra "nevera".
Actualmente el término más empleado (y en publicidad casi exclusivamente) es "frigorífico". Popularmente se sigue usando la palabra "nevera", pero insisto en que el término más culto es "frigorífico". Al departamento, superior o inferior dependiendo del modelo, donde el frío es más intenso se le llama "congelador"


----------



## juicybone

¡Clarísima explicación, gamboler! Me vendría muy bien una equivalente de Colombia, Venezuela, Perú, Argentina...


----------



## franzjekill

juicybone said:


> Colombia, Venezuela, Perú, Argentina.


De Argentina tienes la respuesta en el segundo comentario. En Uruguay también es heladera (y los que congelan, _freezer_) , aunque si dices refrigerador nadie te va a mirar raro. En Colombia y Venezuela, estoy 90% seguro de que es como en España, nevera, y en Perú es refrigeradora y los que congelan, congelador.


----------

